# Egyptian walking onions



## Errol

Egyptian Walking onions are doing good and sitting new top bublets. this is the first time for growing these. It is a very unusual onion in the way it produces top bublets, and when it bends down to the ground it roots right there, where it gets its name.


----------



## Bitty

Are they walking onions because they self seed?


----------



## Errol

Yes Bitty, they do self seed with the top bublets, you can see them in the picture if you look closely. Or you can cut the bublet off and plant it where you want it. What I have read on these onions they can "walk" as much as 6' in one season.


----------



## Bitty

Do you have to keep planting them each year?


----------



## Errol

Bitty, you don't have to unless you just want to plant some elsewhere. If I want to plant some in another part of the garden, I would just cut some of the bublets off and plant the small "set" , but the tops of these will finally bend over, and where they touch the ground they will root, and once you get a few you never have to buy anymore. I have also got a few potato onions growing, and they also multiply by growing several size bulbs in the ground and you dig these up, keep the largest and replant the smallest. I guess I just like growing alot of odd things!


----------



## Bitty

Thanks Errol, having them self seed or replanting the bublets is a great way to save money. I always find that there are too many onion bulbs in the bag when I buy them and they end up going to waste. Thanks for the tip I will try Egyption Walking onions this year. Oh yah, what are potato onions?


----------



## Errol

Bitty said:


> Thanks Errol, having them self seed or replanting the bublets is a great way to save money. I always find that there are too many onion bulbs in the bag when I buy them and they end up going to waste. Thanks for the tip I will try Egyption Walking onions this year. Oh yah, what are potato onions?


Bitty potato onions is same as multiplier onion. It forms bulbs on the bottom and will have anywhere from 4 to as many as 10. you would keep the largest to eat and they are a good "keeper" onion and will store well. Then you take the smallest of the bulbs and replant those, therfore you won't ever have to buy onion sets again. the best time to set either of these onions is in the fall. and you harvest them in spring and summer. I got my starts from a company called Southern Exposure Seed Exchange". They carry mostly heirloom seeds of all kinds. 
Errol


----------



## Dirty Nails

Errol said:


> Egyptian Walking onions are doing good and sitting new top bublets. this is the first time for growing these. It is a very unusual onion in the way it produces top bublets, and when it bends down to the ground it roots right there, where it gets its name.


Looking good! I'm growing these for the first time this year. Started them last fall, and they are starting to bend over.


----------



## Errol

Hey Dirty, this is also my 1st yr growing these. I think I'm going to like them, I also got hold of some tater onions too.


----------



## Shannon

The though of walking onions cracks me up! I think I'll try this next year.


----------



## Errol

Shannon , I'll bet you will have an onion that your neighbors won't have! lol, I am going to enjoy these onions.
Errol


----------



## stephanie

think I may plant some walking onions just for fun next year.


----------



## zndzmom

Yes. Once the flower dies the plant produces little tiny onion bulb clusters on top of each chute, as the bulb get bigger & heavier they weigh down the top of each chute to the ground. The bulbs root & start new plants. All parts of the plants are edible.


----------



## MayneKitty

Allium cepa var. proliferum - prolific & reliable once they get established. Ours produced so many bulbils last year that their garden space was becoming overcrowded & I had to send 6 packages of bulbils to my cousins and friends. We've had them for a very long time, in fact my maternal grandfather who passed away before I was born was the original source. I use them in cooking, either the green tops or the largest bulbils as a sub for shallots. I once saw a garden with an 'onion ring' planted using the topsetters.


----------



## Errol

Stephanie, you need to plant them this fall, they will be ready next spring is what I am told


----------



## Elaine

I also have walking oinons, but did not know they were eatable. Mine have taken care of themselfs for 3 year's now. The main bulbs were not that big and so i never tryed to eat them. I to like odd things, and is why I have them. What is a potato onion?


----------



## Rosey

I just bought some of these and haven't gotten them planted yet. Have never heard of the potato onions. That will be next on my list!


----------

